# My Big Girl



## hgsmitty (Oct 10, 2003)

Hey all just wanted to share my newest fish i caught last night. 22lb 11oz Rock Fish


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

that a striper? that is one big ass fish


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Nice!

Moved to non-p pics.


----------



## hgsmitty (Oct 10, 2003)

Yep thats a striper. And sorry i posted in the wrong forum.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

can someone elaborate on what a 'striper' is? Is it a centrarchid? Freshwater? live in lakes?


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

isnt a stripper a bass?

i used to catch them and all i knew is that i was catching stripper, nothing else really

they are really abundant here is maryland and there are some big records on catchs in the cheapeak bay, i see if i can find it, something like 55 pounds and 4ft long or something


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

congrads..thats freaking monster


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam that must of put up one hell of a fight


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

striped bass sea water max size about 75-90 pounds rarely largest caught rod n reel was i believe 79lbs outside of montaughk in the long island sound (where i live) excellent eating fish and awesome fighter


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> isnt a stripper a bass?
> 
> i used to catch them and all i knew is that i was catching stripper, nothing else really
> 
> they are really abundant here is maryland and there are some big records on catchs in the cheapeak bay, i see if i can find it, something like 55 pounds and 4ft long or something


 Stripper: http://www.suntimes.co.za/2002/11/03/backpage/stripper.jpg
(rated pg, no worries)

Striped Bass (_Morone saxatilis_):
http://www.fishbase.org/Summary/SpeciesSum...sname=saxatilis

(fish is naked but not rated X)

By the way, AWESOME catch, how'd it taste?


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

Striped Bass (also called Rockfish, Squidhound or Greenhound):

Scientific Name: _Morone saxatilis_
Family: Moronidae (Temperate Basses)
Order: Perciformes

Maximum size: 200 cm TL (78 inches = 6 feet 6 inches)
Maximum weight: 57 kg (125.66 pounds)
IGFA Rod and Reel Record: A 53 inch, 78 pound 8 ounce fish caught by Al McReynolds on the Vermont Ave. Jetty, Atlantic City, New Jersey on September 21, 1982.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

nice links








the first has far more greater info on the atomony of the fish
but the second is good to

i am going back to the first link to uh, read up


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)




----------



## hgsmitty (Oct 10, 2003)

Thanks for the comments this one is the one of 3 so far this year. The other 3 were 36" long just a little smaller but put up a GREAT Fight!


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

That is a striped bass, I catch them in south jersey. They are fun to catch and will take live, dead, and artificial baits. We call them stripers, or occasionally linesiders here, but they are called different things along the east coast. South of jersey, in delaware and maryland, they are called rock or rockfish. North of jersey, they are called sea bass. Those names don't work here, because rockfish is the name we give to a fish called tautog, and sea bass is what we call black sea bass, which is an entirely different species. That's one nice catch, the biggest one I've ever gotten was a 35 incher. Yours is probably around 38-40 inches, right?


----------

